# Looking to move to spain in march 2013 (merged)



## melissas (Oct 29, 2012)

I am looking for as much help as possible on renting property in spain. I'm 21 my partner is 23 we are moving to spain from Scotland in march. We don't want to move somewhere too quiet so have been advised Malaga or somewhere around alicante. What way would be best to go around renting and does anyone advise any good renting agency's. We would like something modern. We would eventually like to buy a property. Just finding it really difficult on the way to go around things finding property etc. if someone could help me out  would really really appreciate it!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

melissas said:


> I am looking for as much help as possible on renting property in spain. I'm 21 my partner is 23 we are moving to spain from Scotland in march. We don't want to move somewhere too quiet so have been advised Malaga or somewhere around alicante. What way would be best to go around renting and does anyone advise any good renting agency's. We would like something modern. We would eventually like to buy a property. Just finding it really difficult on the way to go around things finding property etc. if someone could help me out  would really really appreciate it!!


:welcome:

Málaga & Alicante are quite a long way from each other & pretty different from each other, too

where have you been in Spain before & what did you like/dislike about the areas?

have a look at our _FAQs & useful info_ thread - you'll find links to national rental websites there (& lots of other useful info )

agents tend to be hyper-local, so until you narrow down the area we can't really recommend agents.........


----------



## melissas (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi 😀 

Ok thanks for that. I think we are more likely to move somewhere in Malaga as we have been advised that this will be best for us. 

I have never been to spain before so it's a new adventure. We are looking to come over to spain in January 2013 to see what is available for around march time when we decide to move for good.

What areas do you advise?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

melissas said:


> Hi 😀
> 
> Ok thanks for that. I think we are more likely to move somewhere in Malaga as we have been advised that this will be best for us.
> 
> ...


I'm not down that way - we do have lots of members who are though

where will you be working?


----------



## melissas (Oct 29, 2012)

I haven't decided yet my partner works away and will fly from the nearest airport each month. Do you know if there are any female football teams around Malaga?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It very much depends on what you want. Near the sea, near a good airport, a warm climate..... Spain is huge and has most of everything (apart from jobs), so its finding an area where you will be close to what you are looking for. Have you looked at google to get an idea?? or better still have you made any fact finding visits??

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

No one can help you with such a decision, as its a very personal thing. You really need to decide on an area of Spain and then narrow it down


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

melissas said:


> Hi 😀
> 
> Ok thanks for that. I think we are more likely to move somewhere in Malaga *as we have been advised that this will be best for us. *
> 
> ...


And on what basis did they advise you of this? Spain is a very big country, and for some one to tell you "Malaga", there must be a very specific reason.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> And on what basis did they advise you of this? Spain is a very big country, and for some one to tell you "Malaga", there must be a very specific reason.


The airport is good at Malaga. I dont know about female football, but there are netball teams over in San Pedro and surrounding areas I believe

Jo xxx


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

We have a female football team here in Totana, Murcia and we are only a small town so I would imagine that there are many other female football teams all throughout Spain and especially near larger towns like Malaga.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

melissas said:


> I haven't decided yet my partner works away and will fly from the nearest airport each month. Do you know if there are any female football teams around Malaga?


Melissa - im in benalmadena and have looked into the female football team situation. Most teams are for young girls, no local leagues either for women. I played in the northern irish leagues before coming to spain and have had to give it up  ive been ere 11 years now.


----------

